# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  ADSL-AWMN-ΔΙΚΤΥΩΣΗ

## KYROS

Ερώτηση προς τους γνωρίζοντες 

Θεωρητικά είναι εφικτή η παρακάτω συνδεσμολογία  :: 

Θα κάνω χρίση μιας σύνδεσης forthnet (δεν γνωρίζω ακόμα τι εξοπλισμό modem διαθέτη)

----------


## Moho

Sure!

- Zhtas apo ton komvouxo ena subnet
- Se OLA ta mhxanakia vazeis 10ares IPs apo to subnet pou 8a sou dwsei
- Sta Workstations kai sto laptop vazeis ws default gateway to ADSL modem/router
- Sto ADSL modem/router vazeis ena static route wste na gyrnaei oles tis aithseis
pros AWMNikes IPs ( 10.0.0.0/8 ) sthn gateway IP tou komvou pou syndeesai...

Voila! Exeis ADSL kai AWMN se ola ta mhxanakia sou. Auto den h8eles? 

P.S. Pws gyrname sta ellhnika sto XUbuntu re?  ::   ::

----------


## KYROS

Οκ θεωρητικά ήμαστε εντάξει, πρακτικά χρειαζόμαστε εξοπλισμό.

Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος τι εξοπλισμό δίνει η forthnet στο 2play

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18757

----------


## KYROS

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18757 

Ναι είναι αρκετά ενημερωτικό , αλλά ας το ζωγραφίσουμε (με Φώτο και σχεδιαγράμματα) για όποιους δεν το καταλαβαίνουν.
 ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Εμένα μου έφερε το US Robotics 9112.
Το σχεδιάγραμμα σου σε γενικές γραμμές μοιάζει με το δικό σου.
Η διαφοροποίηση σχετικά με το topic που μόλις διάβασες είναι ότι εγώ έβαλα 2η ip στους Η/Υ που θέλω να έχουνε internet του subnet 192.168.2.χ για να κρατήσω την default ip του modem/router καθώς και για να μη δώσω awmn ip.
Το route add -p κλπ κλπ χρειάζεται και στέλενι τα data προς το awmn μέσω του router σου στην ταράτσα (ap ή ότι άλλο) και ρυθμίζεις gateway γενικώς το modem/router της forthnet.
Πληροφοριακά, μου έχει κλειδώσει στο 512 upload και περίπου 12614 download. Επίσης να τονίσω ότι δε συμπεριφέρεται σαν 12,6 Mbps γραμμή αλλά πολύ λιγότερο. Τηλέφωνο πολύ καθαρό.

Αυτά.

----------


## KYROS

Αν δίνουν το παρακάτω modem θα έχω πρόβλημα με την ασύρματη επικοινωνία του φορητού 

Καμιά ιδέα
 ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Ή θα αγοράσεις άλλο ασύρματο, ή θα το ανταλλάξεις με κάποιον που θέλει αυτό, ή θα βάλεις ethernet καλώδιο στο laptop, ή θα βάλεις Ap στο Lan σου μέσα στο σπίτι. Εγώ θα προτιμούσα το 2 αλλά είναι και το πιο δύσκολο.

----------


## KYROS

Όντως σε ένα ψάξιμο που έκανα οι περισσότεροι τα πουλάνε  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

υπάρχουν 2 βασικές ιδέες σχετικά με το πώς να έχεις και internet και awmn...

a)η μία είναι οτι το κάθε pc ξεχωριστά έχει gateways και για το internet και για το awmn... και δίνει τα 10άρια στο awmn και όλα τα άλλα στο internet...

b)κι η άλλη είναι να στην κάνει τη δουλειά ένα routerάκι το οποίο θα μπορούσε να είναι και το DSL router σου, και όλα τα pc απλά να έχουν για gateway το routerάκι αυτό.... 

η λύση που έδωσε ο moho, αναφέρεται στην b περίπτωση...

το θρεντ που πρότεινε ο babba αναφέρεται στην a περίπτωση...

αναλόγως πως θέλεις να το κάνεις, οι δυνατότητες του modem ως router, έχουν ή δεν έχουν μεγάλη σημασία...  :: 

ps. το σχέδιο σου παραπέμπει στην a περρίπτωση, αφού δεν έχει κεντρικά router με συνδεδεμένα πάνω του, και τα pc και το AP και το internet  :: 
ps2. εκτός αν το ap/hub/switch γίνει "router"  ::

----------


## Top_Gun

@κυρος εγω εβαλα 2play πριν 1 εβδομαδα , πλεον το modem που σου δινουν ειναι ενα siemens CL110  ::  οποτε κανε τα κουμαντα σου  ::

----------


## trendy

Και ασύρματο να μην είναι το modem μπορείς πάντα να το συνδέσεις με ένα access point πάνω σε ένα switch, αν δε θέλεις να πάρεις κάποιο άλλο wireless modem-router. 
Σε γενικες γραμμές είναι καλό το modem-router να μην "ξέρει" το 10.0.0.0/8, ώστε να ελαχιστοποιήσεις το ενδεχόμενο να πάρει κάποιος άλλος από τη dsl σου. Μπορείς είτε να μην του ορίσεις το static route 10.0.0.0/8 ή και να το κόψεις με firewall.
Αν έχεις μόνο pc στο δίκτυο του σπιτιού μπορείς να ορίσεις 2 gateways στα pc, ένα default για το internet και ένα προς το router που σε βγάζει στο awmn. Αν όμως έχεις και συσκευές που δεν παίρνουν 2ο gateway όπως voipόφωνα, pda κλπ και θέλεις να έχουν πρόσβαση και σε internet και σε awmn, θα πρέπει να έχεις ένα κεντρικό router στον οποίο θα δρομολογείς τα πακέτα είτε προς το internet είτε προς το awmn.

----------


## Moho

Ki emena to CL110 mou dwsane, kai epeidh den to eida na travaei kai poly sto PPP/IP epipedo,
to evala se bridge, kai to synedesa me ena WRT54GS pou exw.

To WRT trexei OpenWRT, vgazei to PPP me ton provider (Forthnet) kai paizei ton rolo tou mini-router
opws eipe kai o Jolly. Etsi exw kai WiFi sto LAN mou, mias kai to CL110 den dia8etei apo auto...

Ama to modem/router pou 8a sou dwsoune apo thn Forthnet den se ikanopoiei, antikatesthse
to me ena pio varvato, h vale sth 8esh tou switch/hub kapoia syskeuh ADSL gateway wste
kai WiFi na exeis mesa sto spiti, kai na xeirizetai kalytera to PPP/IP kommati (torrents klp).

Twra apo apopsh syndeshs, emena to 2play kleidwnei peripou sta 20000/512 an kai 8a elega oti
panw apo 1,5MB/s den exw dei pote apo internet. To thlefwno leitourgei apsoga pros to paron  :: 

@ trendy :
Akoma ki an to ADSL modem/router "3erei" to 10.0.0.0/8, pws ginetai kapoios na parei apo thn
ADSL sou? Rwtaw egkyklopaidika, mhpws einai kati pou prepei na alla3w sto setup mou  ::  

P.S. Akoma den vrhka pws grafoume ellhnika sto XUbuntu  ::

----------


## trendy

Ελληνικά στο linux
Μπορεί αν κάποιος γείτονάς σου δηλώσει το modem σου για default gateway να παίρνουν και άλλοι από αυτό. Αν όμως ξέρει μόνο το υποδίκτυο του σπιτιού, ακόμα και αν το δηλώσουν ως default gateway δε θα ξέρει πού να επιστρέψει τα πακέτα, άρα δεν θα παίρνουν άλλοι internet από τη γραμμή σου.

----------


## noisyjohn

κάτι που αξίζει παραπάνω από τα λεφτά του (129)
http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?cata ... =marketing
Vigor 2700, με υποστήριξη 2ου δικτύου + routing + static routing + 2 VPN channel dial-in, dial-out



```
LAN >> General Setup

Ethernet TCP / IP and DHCP Setup
LAN IP Network Configuration
For NAT Usage
  1st IP Address 192.168.X.X
  1st Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0
For IP Routing Usage Enable Disable
  2nd IP Address 10.X.X.4
  2nd Subnet Mask 255.255.255.240
2nd DHCP SERVER:
RIP Protocol Control: 1st subnet, 2nd subnet
.........
Note: Setting  IP MAC binding can perform fixed DHCP IP assignment.
```

----------


## Moho

@ trendy : 
Αν μιλάς για "γείτονα" εκτός AWMN, που θα συνδεθεί λαθραία στο WRT ασύρματα για να πάρει internet
(όπως συνηθίζεται στις μέρες μας), ας πούμε οτι οτι έχω λάβει όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα (WPA κλπ)  ::  

Αν πάλι μιλάς για "γείτονα" εντός AWMN, δεδομένου οτι είμαι Ax κόμβος χωρίς ΑΡ, προφανώς θα έχει
ΙΡ από άλλο c-class, άρα δεν θα μπορεί να βάλει ως gateway το δικό μου modem ή το WRT. Σωστά  :: 

Αυτό που περιγράφεις, φαντάζομαι οτι μπορεί να συμβεί μόνο στην περίπτωση που είμαι client στο
ίδιο ΑΡ με τον "εισβολέα", οπότε και θα μοιραζόμαστε πιθανότατα το ίδιο subnet. Μόνο έτσι υπάρχει
δυνατότητα να βλέπει το modem μου ή το WRT απευθείας ώστε να το δηλώσει ως gateway  :: 

P.S. Δεν είναι οτι δεν έχω ελληνικά στο XUbuntu. Το πληκτρολόγιο δεν βρίσκω πώς γυρνάμε για να γράψω! Έλεος!

----------


## trendy

Για γείτονα εντός awmn λέω, μπορεί να βάλει default gateway το ταρατσοrouter σου και αυτό να προωθήσει το πακέτο στον adsl-router σου.
Μπορείς να βάλεις το KKBSwitch και να ξεγνοιάσεις με το γύρισμα των Ελληνικών.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Για γείτονα εντός awmn λέω, μπορεί να βάλει default gateway το ταρατσοrouter σου και αυτό να προωθήσει το πακέτο στον adsl-router σου.
> Μπορείς να βάλεις το KKBSwitch και να ξεγνοιάσεις με το γύρισμα των Ελληνικών.


Αν έχεις ρυθμίσει αντίστοιχα το router σου.
Βασικά και στο ίδιο subnet να ανήκουνε ο εισβολέας και το modem σου αν δεν πεις στο router σου ότι το gateway για internet είναι το modem σου δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Εκτός όπως προείπα αν χρησιμοποιείς το router στην ταράτσα για να κάνει όλη τη δουλειά. Εγώ το έχω μόνο για Awmn.

----------


## JollyRoger

αν βάλει για gateway το ταρατσορούτερ σου, ο γείτονας με άλλο c-class απο σένα, στην επιστροφή, το πακέτο δεν θα του γυρίσει, επειδή θα πάει στον κόμβο στον οποίο και ανήκει το c-class κι απο εκεί, προφανώς δεν θα υπάρχει κάποια δρομολήγηση προς τον "κλέπτη"  :: 

οπότε κλεψ-net, γιοκ!  ::  ακόμα και χωρίς firewall...

----------


## trendy

> Αν έχεις ρυθμίσει αντίστοιχα το router σου.
> Βασικά και στο ίδιο subnet να ανήκουνε ο εισβολέας και το modem σου αν δεν πεις στο router σου ότι το gateway για internet είναι το modem σου δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Εκτός όπως προείπα αν χρησιμοποιείς το router στην ταράτσα για να κάνει όλη τη δουλειά. Εγώ το έχω μόνο για Awmn.


Δε χρειάζεται κάποια φοβερή ρύθμιση, ένα απλό default gateway αν έχει ο ταρατσορούτερ είναι αρκετό για να μοιράζει internet. Αν ο επίδοξος leecher είναι στο ίδιο υποδίκτυο με το adsl modem τότε μόνο με κανένα firewall θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα, αλλά υποτίθεται ότι εμπιστεύεσαι by default όλους όσους είναι στο υποδίκτυό σου και δε βάζει κανένας κάτι τέτοιο.
Και εγώ το router στην ταράτσα για awmn τον έχω, αλλά του δίνω και πρόσβαση στο internet.
Οπότε κάνω αυτό που λέει και ο Jolly, δε δηλώνω άλλα δίκτυα στο adsl-modem μου και δεν μπορεί κάποιος άλλος ακόμα κι αν δηλώσει το ταρατσορούτερ μου για default gw να βγει στο internet αφού το adsl-modem δεν ξέρει πώς να τον βρει.

----------


## Moho

Ναι, παρέλειψα να αναφέρω οτι ο ταρατσο-router δεν γνωρίζει από internet - χρησιμοποιείται μόνο για το AWMN.
Αλλά ακόμα και να γνώριζε, θα συνέβαινε αυτό που περιγράφει ο Jolly, διότι δεν μπορεί να βάλει ως gateway μια ΙΡ
που βρίσκεται έξω από το δικό του subnet. Άσε που αυτό με το default gateway μου ακούγεται λίγο μπακάλικο  ::  

P.S. Πράγματι έβαλα το KKBSwitch που μου είπες και ησύχασα! 10x  ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> Αν έχεις ρυθμίσει αντίστοιχα το router σου.
> Βασικά και στο ίδιο subnet να ανήκουνε ο εισβολέας και το modem σου αν δεν πεις στο router σου ότι το gateway για internet είναι το modem σου δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Εκτός όπως προείπα αν χρησιμοποιείς το router στην ταράτσα για να κάνει όλη τη δουλειά. Εγώ το έχω μόνο για Awmn.
> 
> 
> Δε χρειάζεται κάποια φοβερή ρύθμιση, ένα απλό default gateway αν έχει ο ταρατσορούτερ είναι αρκετό για να μοιράζει internet.


Αυτό δεν έχω!

Επίσης προαναφέρθηκε ότι τωρα η forthnet δίνει αυτό το modem... 
Δεν είναι έτσι ότι σου κάτσει παίρνεις. Εγώ για παράδειγμα τοUS Robotics to πήρα μέσα στην εβδομάδα που πέρασε.

@ Kyros
Αφού στο σχεδιάγραμμα σου δείχνεις AP+switch σε μία συσκευή, δε χρειάζεσαι ασύρματο modem/router.

Πρόβλημα:
Λοιπόν επειδή απασχολεί πολλούς.
Έχουμε 2 κόμβους BB και ο ένας έχει aDSL, ενώ ο άλλος δεν έχει.
Πως μπορεί ο κόμβος a να μοιράσει επιλεκτικά internet στον κόμβο b?
Mε κάποιο vpn ή υπάρχει και άλλος τρόπος?
Βοηθάει το να έχουνε και μεταξύ τους link ή όχι?
Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας περιγράψει με τις ips που δίνω στο σχήμα.
Σίγουρα έχει ξανασυζητηθεί αλλά δε θα κάνει κακό πιστεύω να μιλήσουμε πιο ειδικά.΄Αν ο Kyros πιστεύει ότι δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει στο παρόν τοπικ ας ζητήσει να διασπαστεί-μεταφερθεί.

----------


## KYROS

Παιδιά αναπτύξτε όσο θέλετε το θέμα και τα σχετικά περί αυτού, νομίζω πως δεν γνωρίζουν όλοι τις διάφορες τεχνοτροπίες δικτύων.
 ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Παιδιά αναπτύξτε όσο θέλετε το θέμα και τα σχετικά περί αυτού, νομίζω πως δεν γνωρίζουν όλοι τις διάφορες τεχνοτροπίες δικτύων.


+++

----------


## JollyRoger

altair... οι 2 ρουτερς που υποθέτεις μπορούν να έχουν απευθείας σύνδεση μεταξύ τους.... αν έχουν link....

αν δεν έχουν link, δημιουργείς ένα με κάποιο vpn...

έχουν λοιπόν απευθείας σύνδεση μεταξύ τους μέσω ενός 30αριου ας πούμε subnet... μια ip ο ένας και μια ο άλλος....

υποθέτουμε κι οτι έχουν όλες οι συσκευές 10άρες διευθύνσεις (όπως το σχέδιο σου) επειδή διαφορετικά μπλέκει περεταίρω....


o router a που θα έχει το internet, θα πρέπει να έχει ένα default gateway το οποίο να δείχνει στην ip του DSL... άρα οποτεδήποτε του ζητείται ip εκτός απο αυτές που έχει στο routing table του (τις 10αρες μας), να τη δρομολογεί στο modem, άρα και όποτε του ζητάς internet να σε πασάρει εκεί...

ο router a με το default gateway πλέον, μπορεί να δρομολογήσει το c-class του προς το internet, αφού όποτε του ζητείται ip απο internet, τη δινει στο modem... όταν επιστρέφει το πακέτο όμως, ανάλογα απο ποιά ip του ζητήθηκε, μπορεί να μην μπορεί να βρεί το δρόμο να γυρίσει, γιαυτό θα πρέπει να εξασφαλίσουμε οτι γυρνάει πάντα πίσω στο router, με το να μασκαρέψουμε τις ipζ που πάνε προς το internet και να φαίνονται όλες οτι έρχονται απο τον router a ακόμα κι αν έρχονται απο px. το pc1....

δηλαδή αν δεν μασκαρευτεί, θα ζητήσει κάτι το pc1, θα πάει στον router a, στο modem, στο ιντερνετ... επιστρέφοντας μάλλον [εξαρτάται απο διάφορα**] θα γυρίσει απο το modem κατευθείαν στο pc1, χωρίς να περάσει απο το router, κι αυτό είναι πιθανό prob... αν όμως νομίζει οτι γυρνάει στο router αντι για το pc (αφου μασκαρεμένο) τότε συμπληρώνεται το δρομολόγιο όπως έφυγε εξ'αρχής και όλα οκ....

**διάφορα είναι: αν το modem είναι router, αν έχει gateway για 10άρια

οπότε μέχρι εδώ έχουμε τον router a, να στέλνει και να λαμβάνει απο το internet, λες και ήταν awmn....

τώρα θα πρέπει να πάρει κι ο router b...

βάζει λοιπόν ο router b, ομοίως ένα default gateway, στην απέναντι ip του link τους.... την ip του router a δηλαδή στο μεταξύ τους....

άρα ομοίως κι αυτός, δρομολογεί τα εκτός routing table του, στην ip αυτή, η οποία επειδή είναι ip του router a, που έχει όπως είπαμε πλέον internet, του δίνει κι αυτουνού!  :: 

για να μήν υπάρξει κανα πρόβλημα στη μεταξύ τους δρομολόγηση, χρειάζεται κι ένα masquarade ακόμα, στον router b το οποίο να μασκαρεύει όλες τις αιτήσεις προς internet απο το c-class του b, λες κι έρχονται απο τον router b....

Τώρα απ'όλα τα παραπάνω, προκύπτουν διάφορα θεματάκια....

πρώτο και κύριο... οτι τα default gateways, ΔΕΝ πρέπει να βγαίνουν στο default routing table, επειδή όποτε γίνεται καμια ανακατάταξη στο δίκτυο μας, τα κάνουν όλα σαν τα μούτρα τους!!  ::  ....

το πρόβλημα λύνεται με κάποια επιπλέον rulz όπως αναφέρεται και εδώ

θα πρέπει να κρυφτεί το default gateway απο το main routing table και απο τους 2 routers, επειδή συμμετέχουν στη δυναμική δρομολόγηση του awmn, και είναι διαρκώς πιθανό πρόβλημα....

το σημαντικό: θα πρέπει δίπλα στο default gateway να υπάρχει ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΑ routing mark, αυτό εξασφαλίζει οτι δεν βγαίνει στο main routing table...

αφού λοιπόν έχει εξαφανιστεί κατα κάποιον τρόπο το default gateway και απο τους 2 και δεν φαίνεται στη zebra... αρκεί να μπούν τα σχετικά firewalls που να αποκόβουν την πρόσβαση σε άλλους επίδοξους, είτε απο το c-class του router a, είτε απο το c-class του router b.... 

βάζουν λοιπον κι οι 2, firewall που να κάνει drop τις εκτός απο 10άρες ips που του ζητώνται, εφόσον δεν προέρχονται απο εγκεκριμένο subnet/λίστα όπως σου αρέσει...



σχετικά με security για να μην παίρνουν κι άλλοι:

απλά φτιάχνουν firewalls κι οι 2.... ο καθένας για τους δικούς του... ότι ζητείται προς εκτός 10άρων και δεν είναι στις εγκεκριμένες ip/subnets, drop... η μόνη διαφορά είναι οτι ο router a, θα πρέπει να συμπεριλάβει και το subnetάκι του μεταξύ τους στις "εγκεκριμένες" ipz....

ps.οτι δεν έβγαλε νόημα, το ξαναεξηγώ ευχαρίστως, γιατί είναι πολλά και ψιλομπερδεύομαι!  ::   ::

----------


## trendy

Jolly το masquerade δε χρειάζεται κάπου στους routers Α και Β, είναι δουλειά του modem-router πριν βγάλει τα πακέτα στο internet.

----------


## JollyRoger

ναι ρε συ δεν το γραψα στα αστεράκια?  ::  ...
[edit: το έσβησα τελικά!! χααχαχ το είχα γράψει!]

είναι που είναι λίγο (λιιγο? χχαχα) κατεβατό... για φαντάσου να το ανέλυα κι εκεί σε περίπτωση modem και περίπτωση router!  ::  ....

πάντως και router να είναι και modem, αυτό που έγραψα παίζει, ενώ το αντίστροφο δεν... γιαυτό το επέλεξα  ::

----------


## trendy

> για να μήν υπάρξει κανα πρόβλημα στη μεταξύ τους δρομολόγηση, χρειάζεται κι ένα masquarade ακόμα, στον router b το οποίο να μασκαρεύει όλες τις αιτήσεις προς internet απο το c-class του b, λες κι έρχονται απο τον router b....


ούτε αυτό χρειάζεται.

----------


## JollyRoger

ωπ... εδώ αιτούμαι περεταίρω γνώμες... διότι:

πες οτι έχω εγώ με σένα vpn...

άρα έχεις εσύ ένα c-class κι εγώ άλλο....

έχω εγώ το internet και η ip του vpn μας, είναι απο το δικό σου c-class ωραία?...

ζητάς internet, στέλνει την 10αρα του c-class σου μέσω του vpn... φέυγει στο internet απο το δικό μου....

επιστέφει απο το internet στο router μου, προς τη 10άρα απο το c-class σου.... αυτή όμως θα πρέπει να δρομολογηθεί μέσω του main routing table αφού δεν είναι directly connected πλέον σαν interface... σωστά?..

άρα πήγαινε μέσω vpn, γύρνα μέσω awmn?... δεν μου φαίνεται σωστό...
τί λέτε?  ::

----------


## trendy

Τα μπλέκεις πολύ άσχημα.
Έστω ότι το 10.14.149.1 που είναι το pc μου θέλει να βγει στο internet. Στέλνει το πακέτο στον 10.14.149.62 που είναι ο router μου, ο οποίος έχει το vpn μαζί σου. Αυτός βλέπει ότι το πακέτο πάει internet και το στέλνει στο tunnel που έχουμε οπότε φτάνει στο router σου και από εκεί στο adsl modem σου. Αυτό κάνει το masquerade στο πακέτο και το στέλνει στο internet με τη δημόσια ip. Όταν το πακέτο επιστρέψει στο modem σου αυτό κοιτάει το nat table να δει σε ποιον θα το προωθήσει. Βλέπει την 10.14.149.1 και το προωθεί στο interface που πάει στο awmn. Ο router σου από την ip καταλαβαίνει ότι το στέλνει στο tunnel και φτάνει τελικά σε μένα.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Ο router σου από την ip καταλαβαίνει ότι το στέλνει στο tunnel και φτάνει τελικά σε μένα.


 μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις αυτό λίγο γιατί αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνω και διαφωνούμε..?..

εγώ νομίζω οτι γυρνώντας το δρομολόγιο απο Internet, γινεται NAT στο modem, και πάει στον router μου...

τώρα ο awmn router μου, αν βλέπει οτι ψάχνει τον router σου(γιαυτό λέω NAT στον router σου, για να ψάχνει αυτόν) το περνάει μέσω του vpn, αφου directly connected.... 

οποιαδήποτε άλλη Ip όμως που δεν είναι directly connected, για ποιό λόγο να τη δώσει στο vpn? αφού άλλο route υπάρχει για εκείνη...  ::

----------


## trendy

Το nat είναι άσχετο και μην το μπλέκεις.
Όταν κάνεις ένα tunnel έχεις τη δυνατότητα να το χρησιμοποιήσεις για να περάσεις κάποια κίνηση από μέσα του. Αν βάλω εγώ ένα static για το subnet σου με gw το δικό σου άκρο στο tunnel θα προτιμάει να στέλνει τα πακέτα που προορίζονται για εσένα μέσω του tunnel γιατί τα static routes έχουν μικρότερο administrative cost από αυτά του bgp ας πούμε. Ομοίως και εσύ αν βάλεις το άκρο μου στο tunnel gw για το υποδίκτυό μου, τα πακέτα που μου στέλνεις θα έρχονται μέσα από αυτό.
Αν δε βάλουμε το static route το tunnel θα είναι ψιλοάχρηστο, μιας και θα είναι για να παίζουν μόνο οι 2 routers μας.

----------


## JollyRoger

άρα τόση ώρα μιλας για static route απο τον router με το internet προς τον router χωρίς μέσω του vpn, ε?  ::  ....

προσωπικά δεν θα το κανα έτσι γιατί μόλις πέσει το vpn, δε θα φτάνω στον άλλο router  ::  ...

αν εννοείς έτσι πάντως, οκ, έχουμε συνεννόηση, αλλά προσωπικά θα το έκανα με την NAT λύση ωστε να πηγαίνει με το route της ip απο το subnetάκι μας και να μην περάσω άλλο static route για το LAN σου μέσω του tunnel...  :: 

ps. ελπίζω να έχω κάνει κατανοητό οτι μιλάω για 2 NAT συνολικά στη διαδρομή απο τον ρούτερ χωρίς internet μέχρι το internet.... 2 default gateways, και κανένα επιπλέον αυτών static route.... και δεν αμφισβητώ οτι γίνεται κι αλλίως!  ::  ... εσύ βρίσκεις κάτι λάθος στο κατεβατό που είχα γραψει πιο πίσω? ... γιατί αυτό που λες οτι δε χρειάζεται, εννοείς απ'οτι βλέπω τώρα οτι θα το έλυνες με διαφορετικό τρόπο που όμως δεν αναφέρεται στο κατεβατό μου... άρα χρειάζεται! ορθώς?...  :: 

ps2. το NAT του internet δεν το έχω αναφέρει πουθενά γιατι το κάνει το modem θέλει δε θέλει...  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

σε περίπτωση που δεν το έχεις δοκιμάσει με NAT... εννοώ...

ο router σου για να έρθει στο router μου, έρχεται μέσω του default gateway προς το vpn.... (αρκεί το default gateway και περνάει απο το vpn)

ο router μου για να σου επιστρέψει στο subnet σου, ναι μπορεί να έχει static route όπως λες για το lan σου προς το vpn... 

γίνεται όμως και το εξής, το οποίο είναι αυτό που έγραψα πίσω:

απο την ip του subnetακίου του vpn, υπάρχει ήδη ένα route περασμένο... οπότε αν τα requests έρχονται απο την απέναντι ip του vpn, απευθείας (γιαυτό και μασκαρεμένα), τότε δεν χρειάζεται κάποιο route, επειδή στην επιστροφή πάλι εκεί θα πάνε, κι απο κεί και πέρα θα τα τακτοποιήσει ο router σου που θα τα παραλάβει μέσω του vpn!  :: 

αυτό το σκοπό εξυπηρετεί το NAT, δεν νομίζω οτι έχω μπερδέψει κάτι...  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Επειδή εγώ δε μπορώ να πω ότι γνωρίζω καλά το θέμα, είναι κάποιος που μπορεί να πει τη γνώμη του σχετικά?

----------


## ngia

έστω το σχήμα που παράθεσε ο ALTAIR
Site A
pc: 10.0.1.0/27 gate 10.0.1.1
router(10.0.1.1): vpn me ton routerB, ip του vpn 10.0.2.131, gateway 10.0.2.130

Site B
pc: 10.0.2.0/27 gate 10.0.2.1
router(10.0.2.1): vpn με τον routerA, ip του vpn 10.0.2.130, gateway το modem
modem: statiki pros to 10.0.2.0/24 (i mono tis ip του vpn) και στατική για το 10.0.1.0/27 προς τον router (για να μπορεί να απαντήσει το modem)
Αν κάποιος θέλει να περιορίσει την πρόσβαση ανάλογα και με την Ip, φτιάχνει και ξεχωριστό routing table (στον router Β) που περιέχει την default και το οποίο βλέπουν μόνο οι source ip που μας ενδιαφέρουν.

----------


## JollyRoger

το ίδιο με τον trendy δε λες?...

διαφορετικός τρόπος δηλαδή ή βρίσκεις κάτι λάθος στον τρόπο που είπα πιο πίσω?...

περι γούστου δηλαδή ή περι προβλήματος... μια γνώμη plz?  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> modem: statiki pros to 10.0.2.0/24 (i mono tis ip του vpn) και στατική για το 10.0.1.0/27 προς τον router (για να μπορεί να απαντήσει το modem)


Νικήτα λίγο explain αυτό?

Επίσης ο jolly θέλει να μάθει αν αυτό που είπε είναι σωστό, μπορεί κάποιος? 

@ jolly Δεν το κάνεις και εσύ με ips και gatweways όπως ο ngia για να είναι πιο ευκολονόητο? ή και σχήμα ίσως?

----------


## JollyRoger

βασικα απ'οτι καταλαβαίνω ουσιαστική διαφορά δεν υπάρχει...

το θέμα είναι οτι ο κάθε router πρέπει να μπορεί να δρομολογήσει την κάθε ip εκεί που πρέπει... οπότε θα πρέπει να έχει κάποιο route για το subnet στο οποίο ανήκει η ip που ψάχνει...

δηλαδή κανονικά στο routing table... ο κάθε router, πριν φτιαχτεί το vpn, θα πήγαινε στον άλλο με την διαδρομή που θα είχε το bgp....

μόλις φτιαχτεί το vpn, ισχύει το ίδιο, με μοναδική εξαίρεση το subnet του vpn, με το οποίο είναι directly connected κι οι 2 routers....

τώρα για το router b... εφόσον έχει σαν default gateway την απέναντι ip του vpn (το οποίο όπως είπαμε είναι directly connected, άρα έχει route μόνο για την απέναντι ip)... φτάνει στον router a μέσω του vpn, ασχέτως αν η ip που ζητάει internet είναι του router b ή κάποιου άλλου pc πίσω απο το router b...

ως προς την επιστροφή όμως... ο router a... ξέρει μεν οτι την απέναντι ip του vpn, την έχει απευθείας, άρα αν του ζητήσει ο απέναντι router (b), ξέρει απο που να του απαντήσει....

δεν ξέρει όμως καμία άλλη ip του άλλου router(b)....

για να καταφέρει λοιπόν να του γυρίσει πίσω το πακέτο στο vpn και να μην το στείλει όπως ξέρει στο bgp κανονικά....[εφόσον δεν ανήκει στο subnetάκι του vpn]

οι φίλτατοι παραπάνω, προτείνουν να περάσεις ένα route στον router a, καρφωτό... το οποίο να "επιβάλει" στον router a, να βρεί το subnet του router b (τα pc που ζητάνε net) μόνο μέσω του vpn, παρόλο που αυτός θα πήγαινε μέσω bgp...

το πακέτο θα φτάσει όντως μέσω του vpn, και είμαστε οκ...


εγώ απο την άλλη... είπα το εξής...

αντί να λέμε στον router a ντε και καλά να πάει μέσω του vpn για το subnet του router b....

δεν του λέμε να κάνει τίποτα τέτοιο, παρα χρησιμοποιούμε το γεγονός οτι αυτός ο router, ήδη ξέρει οτι έχει τον router b στην απέναντι ip του vpn... οπότε και οτιδήποτε του ζητηθεί απευθείας απο εκεί, ήδη ξέρει να το γυρίσει πίσω (αφού directly connected)...

οπότε αντί να λέμε στον router a που να πάει... για το subnet του router b (static route)

αλλάζουμε την οποιαδήποτε ip του subnet του router b, στην vpn-ip του router b... (masquerade) το οποίο έχει ως αποτέλεσμα, και πάλι να ξέρει ο router a πως να γυρίσει το πακέτο (αφού πλέον είναι ο απέναντι router (b) που ζητάει[subnetάκι vpn])... ο router b με τη σειρά του παίρνει και ξεμασκαρεύει το πακέτο και το στέλνει στο pc του subnet του απ'όπου ξεκίνησε...

η μόνη διαφορά τελικά πρέπει να είναι οτι με NAT, ο router a δεν θα ξέρει ποιος ζητάει το internet πίσω απο τον router b...  ::  θα βλέπει παντα στον router b να ζητάει....  :: 

επίσης, με NAT, ο καθένας ρυθμίζει security στο δικό του, κι ο router a απλά προσθέτει το vpn.... στις εγκεκριμένες...

ενώ χωρίς NAT, για να δώσει σε κάποιον ακόμα ο router b, θα πρέπει να το checkάρει με τον router a, ωστε να του επιτρέψει και κάποια ip ακόμα ας πούμε....

altair, δεν νομίζω οτι είναι πιο εύκολο το άλλο... μάλλον πιο σίγουρο βλέπω αυτό... αλλά περιμένω γνώμες  ::   ::

----------


## enaon

Και τα δύο οκ είναι. Όπως το λέει ο jolly είναι πιο εύκολο, χάνεις σε διαχείριση και κάνεις 2 nat πριν βγεις έξω, που δεν πειράζει αλλά δεν είναι τέλειο. Δεν μπορείς να βάλεις queues ωραία γιατί δεν μπορείς να διαχωρίσεις source στον α ή destination στον β, αλλά αν θεωρήσουμε τον β σαν μία οντότητα, άσχετα με το πόσα pcakia συνδέει στο ινετ, είναι μία χαρά.
Αν το κάνεις χωρίς μασκάρεμα θα παιδευτείς παραπάνω αλλά θα έχεις καλύτερη διαχείριση-εποπτεία. 

Το CL110 έχει την δυνατότητα να γυρίσει σε fast-path μέσα από το telnet του, ωραία δυνατότητα αν το υποστηρίζει η forthnet.

----------


## JollyRoger

σχετικά με διαθέσιμες επιλογές: NAT και static routes....


εκτός απο την επικοινωνία μεταξύ των 2 routers(a+b), υπάρχει κι άλλο ένα σημείο το οποίο θα πρέπει να λυθεί είτε με NAT, είτε με static route....

απο τον router a, όταν φεύγει το πακέτο προς το modem...
για να γυρίσει μετά πίσω απο το modem, στον router a...

ή θα πρέπει και πάλι να έχει μασκαρευτεί το πακέτο, όπως έρχεται απο τον router a, οπότε του το γυρίζει πίσω στην ip του, και κομπλέ...

ή θα πρέπει να έχει ορισθεί στο dsl-routerάκι, ένα static route(gateway) το οποίο να προωθεί όλες τις 10άρες στον router a.... οπότε στην επιστροφή και πάλι να το φτάνει μέχρι τον router a απ'όπου του έρχεται  :: 


προφανώς ισχύουν τα ίδια με πιο πρίν....
αν γίνει με NAT, το modem βλέπει μονο την ip του router a να ζητάει internet....
αν γίνει με static route, το modem "βλέπει" κάθε 10άρα ip που του ζητάει internet κανονικά....

προφανώς οπουδήποτε έχουμε βλέψεις να διαχειριστούμε ξεχωριστά την κάθε ip που ζητάει internet, (πχ για λόγους traffic shapping)... θα πρέπει να προτιμήσουμε τη λύση "static route", ωστε να μην κάνει όλες τις ip να φαίνονται σαν 1...  ::  ... 


ps. enaon, thanx για το ξεκαθάρισμα  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Ερώτηση: σε pc δίνεις σε cmd την εντολή: route add -p 10.0.0.0 mask 255.0.0.0 router'sIp 
Αν θες να την αφαιρέσεις τι πληκτρολογείς?

----------


## JollyRoger

> Ερώτηση: σε pc δίνεις σε cmd την εντολή: route add -p 10.0.0.0 mask 255.0.0.0 router'sIp 
> Αν θες να την αφαιρέσεις τι πληκτρολογείς?




```
route DELETE 10.0.0.0
```

  :: 

άσχετο με αυτά που λέγαμε όμως ε?...

αυτό αφορά αν πηγαίνεις κατευθείαν απο το modem στο pc κι απο το pc στο modem, χωρίς κανα mikrotik ανάμεσα, οπότε τα χρέη router τα κάνει το ίδιο το win-pc  :: 

ps. γράψε, αν θες, σκέτο "route" ή "route help" να σου βγάλει το help να δεις και τι άλλες επιλογές υπάρχουν...

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> Ερώτηση: σε pc δίνεις σε cmd την εντολή: route add -p 10.0.0.0 mask 255.0.0.0 router'sIp 
> Αν θες να την αφαιρέσεις τι πληκτρολογείς?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Κοίτα μάλλον πρέπει να γράψεις τη λύση σου όπως ο ngia με ips και ρυθμίσεις gateway κλπ γιατί εγώ τουλάχιστον ενώ τα διάβασα και τα πιο πολλά τα κατάλαβα μάλλον δε θα καταφέρω να την υλοποιήσω χωρίς μπούσουλα.

Επίσης δεν ήτανε άσχετη η ερώτηση, γιατί αν προσπαθώντας να κάνεις κάποια από τις 2 λύσεις και γράψεις λάθος την ip πχ αν δεν ξέρεις πψς να την διαγραψεις, τελικώς θα ψαχτείς άσχημα...  ::  

Άντε κάνε μία σύνοψη να προσπαθήσω να το υλοποιήσω και να σου πω αν παίζει.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Επίσης δεν ήτανε άσχετη η ερώτηση, γιατί αν προσπαθώντας να κάνεις κάποια από τις 2 λύσεις και γράψεις λάθος την ip πχ αν δεν ξέρεις πψς να την διαγραψεις, τελικώς θα ψαχτείς άσχημα...


αυτό δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι...

όταν το internet το θες μόνο εσύ στο lan σου, και κανείς άλλος, άρα το mikrotik σου δε χρειάζεται να έχει internet...

τότε μπορείς να κάνεις τη λύση αυτή με το route add στα windows, δηλαδή να λες στα windows οτι τα 10άρια τα ζητάνε απο το MT, και οτιδήποτε άλλο απο το DSL... φυσικά θα πρέπει και η DSL και το MT να βρίσκονται στο ίδιο subnet με το PC.... [άρα τα win "routάρουν" τα 10άρια στο MT και τα λοιπά στο modem, ως router τα ίδια τα win]

όταν λοιπόν το pc ζητάει 10άρα, απο το route που έχει περασμένο το ίδιο το pc πηγαίνει στο Mikrotik, κι όταν ζητάει οτιδήποτε άλλο, πηγαίνει στο default gateway (των windows πάντα) το οποίο είναι το modem --> internet....

αυτό το σενάριο παίζει και σε client, και οπουδήποτε, δεν έχει να κάνει με mikrotikια.....


για να μπορέσεις όμως να δώσεις σε κάποιον άλλο κόμβο internet, θα πρέπει το internet να φτάσει στο MT σου... 
απο τη στιγμή λοιπον, που έχει φτάσει το internet στο MT, τότε το PC σου που παίρνει internet κατευθείαν απο το modem, θα μπορούσε να παίρνει πλέον τα πάντα απο το mikrotik, αντί να παίρνει μόνο τα 10άρια, εφόσον πλέον το MT έχει και internet....

φυσικά το pc σου μπορεί και να συνεχίσει να τα παίρνει κατευθείαν απο το modem όπως ίσως το είχες, χωρίς να χρειάζεται κάποια αλλαγή, όπως έπαιζε θα παίζει ακόμα... και μάλιστα δεν εξαρτάται το internet απο το αν πέσει το MT... 

ενώ αν τα παίρνεις όλα απο το MT, αν τυχον πέσει το MT αλλά όχι το internet, εσύ δεν θα έχεις internet αφού θα περιμένεις να σε περάσει το mikrotik στο modem....

δηλαδή το pc σου, με 10άρι route στα win + default gateway στο modem όταν ζητάει internet πάει PC --> modem --> ... net --> modem --> pc...
και χωρίς 10άρι route στα win, άλλα μόνο default gateway στο mikrotik, όταν ζητάει net, πάει PC --> mikrotik --> modem -> ...internet...--> modem --> mikrotik --> pc

αν θέλεις να αποκτήσει το mikrotik σου internet με προοπτική να δώσεις και σε άλλους, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αλλάξεις κάτι στα pc σου, παρα μόνο αν το θέλεις...  ::  

παράδειγμα με ipz στο προηγούμενο που είπες, εντός ολίγου!  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

*παράδειγμα με ipz σχετικά με τη λύση που είπα με τα πολλά nat και λίγα static routes*  :: 

έστω το σχήμα που παράθεσε ο ALTAIR 
_edit: έχω αλλάξει, λόγω φόρας, την ip του modem απο .2 σε .30 _ 

*Site A*
router a: 
- subnet LAN: 10.0.1.0/27, ip router: 10.0.1.1 (_τα pcs του LAN του router a με αυτή την υπόθεση έχουν ip μεταξύ 10.0.1.2 και 10.0.1.30_)
- VPN με τον awmn-routerB, subnet του vpn (10.0.1.128/30, ip router a 10.0.1.129, ip router b 10.0.1.130)...
- default gateway (route 0.0.0.0/0) με gateway το modem, 10.0.1.30*****
- NAT: srcnat dst-address !10.0.0.0/8 action: masquerade

dsl-modem: 
ip: 10.0.1.30

pc: ip: 10.0.1.2
default-gateway-windows 10.0.1.1



*Site B*
router b: 
- subnet LAN: 10.0.2.0/27, ip router b: 10.0.2.1 (_τα pcs του LAN του router b με αυτή την υπόθεση έχουν ip μεταξύ 10.0.2.2 και 10.0.2.30_)
- VPN με τον awmn-routerA, subnet του vpn (10.0.1.128/30, ip router a 10.0.1.129, ip router b 10.0.1.130)...
- default gateway (route 0.0.0.0/0) με gateway την απέναντι ip του vpn, 10.0.1.129*****
- NAT: srcnat dst-address !10.0.0.0/8 action: masquerade 

pc: ip: 10.0.2.2
default-gateway-windows 10.0.2.1


***** αυτά είναι τα default gateways τα οποία έλεγα πιο πίσω οτι θα πρέπει να "εξαφανιστούν" απο το main routing table, με routing marks, όπως αναφέρεται εδώ



οπότε:

ζήταει το pc 10.0.2.2 (του siteB) internet...
1.το default gateway των windows το στέλνει για τα πάντα στο router b
2.o router b βλέπει οτι του ζητάει internet(!10.0.0.0/8 ), άρα αλλάζει τη διεύθυνση απο 10.0.2.2 σε 10.0.1.130 και το στέλνει στο router a, στην 10.0.1.129 μέσω του vpn
3.ο router a, βλέπει οτι ζητάει internet(!10.0.0.0/8 ), αλλάζει την ip απο 10.0.1.130 σε 10.0.1.1 [απο την ip αυτή (LAN) πάει στο modem, οπότε σε αυτήν αλλάζει το masquerade]... και το δίνει στο modem....
4.το modem, αλλάζει την ip απο 10.0.1.1 στην internetικι ip που έχει και φεύγει κανονικά στο internet....
5.επιστρέφει απο το internet, το modem αλλάζει την ip απο ιnternet σε 10.0.1.1 και πάει στο router a...
6.o router a, αλλάζει την ip σε 10.0.1.130 και φεύγει μέσω vpn στον router b
7.ο router b, ξαναλλάζει την ip σε 10.0.2.2 και επιστρέφει το πακέτο στο pc απο το οποίο ξεκίνησε!  :: 


ps. sorry που σου άλλαξα το modem απο .2 σε .30... το είδα εκ των υστέρων...  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> *παράδειγμα με ipz σχετικά με τη λύση που είπα με τα πολλά nat και λίγα static routes* 
> 
> έστω το σχήμα που παράθεσε ο ALTAIR 
> _edit: έχω αλλάξει, λόγω φόρας, την ip του modem απο .2 σε .30 _ 
> 
> *Site A*
> router a: 
> - subnet LAN: 10.0.1.0/27, ip router: 10.0.1.1 (_τα pcs του LAN του router a με αυτή την υπόθεση έχουν ip μεταξύ 10.0.1.2 και 10.0.1.30_)
> - VPN με τον awmn-routerB, subnet του vpn (10.0.1.128/30, ip router a 10.0.1.129, ip router b 10.0.1.130)...
> ...


Σωστά φαίνονται, αλλά dst address ή src address?

----------


## JollyRoger

τα NAT? 

source nat (chain srcnat), με destination address !10.0.0.0/8 και με action: masquerade

αν εννοείς κάτι άλλο, δεν κατάλαβα τι!  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> [
> - NAT: srcnat dst-address !10.0.0.0/8 action: masquerade


ή NAT: srcnat src-address !10.0.0.0/8 action: masquerade

----------


## JollyRoger

:: 
δηλαδή όταν "πηγαίνει" προς εκτός 10άρων, να αλλάζει την ip απο την οποία "φαίνεται να έρχεται"...  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

::

----------


## JollyRoger

να σου θυμίσω ότι όλα αυτά τα έχουμε κάνει με την υπόθεση οτι οι μόνες ip που έχουν οι routers, είναι 10άρες, άρα οι εκτός 10άρων είναι internet?  ::   ::  ....

προφανώς και υπάρχει θέμα όπως σωστά παρατηρείς με τα 192άρια  ::  ...

και προφανώς υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση στο router σου που κάτι κάνει με αυτά... 

γιατί χρειάζεσαι τα 192άρια?  ::  
αν τα κάνεις 10άρια απο το c-class σου (όπως λέμε τόση ώρα οτι υποτίθεται οτι είναι), γίνεται το παραπάνω που λέγαμε... 

αν έχεις στο router σου 192άρα ip, προφανώς δεν γίνεται να τα μαρκάρεις κατα αυτό τον τρόπο αφού δεν είναι 10άρια!  :: 


edit: αυτό που έχεις, μασκαρεύει ότι έρχεται απο τα 192άρια σου... δηλαδή επιτρέπει ας πούμε σε ένα pc με 192άρα ip να βγεί στο awmn...

----------


## ALTAiR

Η υλοποίηση είναι ίδια με τη δική σου μόνο που η ip του modem είναι 192

Προτιμώ 192, είναι πιο απρόσιτο!!!

Είναι κάποια pcs πιτσιρικάδων με awmn που δεν πρέπει να βλέπουνε internet
Βλέπουνε μόνο Lan+Αwmn

οπότε έχω modem με 192, αν ήτανε 10. και αλλάζανε το gateway τους από ip router σε ip modem θα είχανε internet. Θ μου πεις ότι θα μπορούσανε να βάλουνε 2η ip (192) και να αλλάζανε και το gateway και να βάζανε και route add -p 10.0.0.0 κλπ αλλά δεν ξέρουνε μέχρι εκεί. Maybe tomorrow!  ::  

Πάντως η υλοποίηση είναι ίδια.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Η υλοποίηση είναι ίδια με τη δική σου μόνο που η ip του modem είναι 192


η ελάχιστη αυτή διαφορά, κάνει ότι έλεγα για NAT πίσω, εκτός θέματος!  :: 




> Προτιμώ 192, είναι πιο απρόσιτο!!!


ναι όμως πλέον έχεις κι εσύ εκτός 10άρων εκτός απο το internet και δεν μπορείς να μαρκάρεις τίποτα με !10.0.0.0/8

απλά δηλαδή, πλέον δεν είναι 2 τα δίκτυα... το 10άρι και το internet, αλλά 3... είναι και το 192 στη μέση...  :: 




> Είναι κάποια pcs πιτσιρικάδων με awmn που δεν πρέπει να βλέπουνε internet
> Βλέπουνε μόνο Lan+Αwmn


και ποιός σε εμποδίζει να πείς στο modem να τα δίνει όλα στο mikrotik, και στο mikrotik να του πείς 1-1 ip αν θες να τη δίνει στο internet ή να την κόβει?  :: 

Ακόμα κι απευθείας να θες να πηγαίνεις απο το modem στα pc, χωρίς το MT στη μεση, μπορείς φαντάζομαι να κόψεις τις "ανεπιθύμητες" ip που πάνε για internet, με firewall στο modem  ::  (αφού προσπερνάνε το mikrotik και δεν μπορείς να τα κόψεις εκεί).... 





> οπότε έχω modem με 192, αν ήτανε 10. και αλλάζανε το gateway τους από ip router σε ip modem θα είχανε internet. Θ μου πεις ότι θα μπορούσανε να βάλουνε 2η ip (192) και να αλλάζανε και το gateway και να βάζανε και route add -p 10.0.0.0 κλπ αλλά δεν ξέρουνε μέχρι εκεί. Maybe tomorrow!


ναι αλλά αφενός δεν έχεις εξασφαλιστεί, επειδή ελπίζεις οτι δεν ξέρουνε  ::  αφετέρου, μπορείς να εξασφαλιστείς και με 10άρες, firewall το modem δεν?  :: 





> Πάντως η υλοποίηση είναι ίδια.


δεν νομίζω, αλλά δεν το 'χω κάνει με 192άρες για να πω με βεβαιότητα...

πάντως η λογική είναι καμία σχέση!  ::  .... το 3ο δίκτυο στη μέση τα αλλάζει όλα!  :: 


edit: όπως και να έχει, αν ο router a, έχει internet, κάνεις δηλαδή traceroute http://www.google.com και το κάνει... ότι έγραψα για τον router b, μπορεί να ισχύσει, αρκεί να μην έχει κι ο router b 192άρες ip  ::   ::

----------


## trendy

> άρα τόση ώρα μιλας για static route απο τον router με το internet προς τον router χωρίς μέσω του vpn, ε?  ....
> 
> προσωπικά δεν θα το κανα έτσι γιατί μόλις πέσει το vpn, δε θα φτάνω στον άλλο router  ...


Ναι χρειάζεται 2 static routes ή να δηλώσεις έναν ακόμα peer στο bgp.
H δεύτερη πρόταση είναι άκυρη, μιας και όταν πέσει ένα interface δε χρησιμοποιεί τα routes που ήξερε μέσω αυτού. Αν υπάρχει εναλλακτική διαδρομή προς τον κόμβο που παρέχει internet θα αλλάξει τη διαδρομή του tunnel, αλλιώς θα μείνεις χωρίς internet (που θα έμενες ούτως ή άλλως).

----------


## vmanolis

> Εμένα μου έφερε το US Robotics 9112.
> Πληροφοριακά, μου έχει κλειδώσει στο 512 upload και περίπου 12614 download. Επίσης να τονίσω ότι δε συμπεριφέρεται σαν 12,6 Mbps γραμμή αλλά πολύ λιγότερο. Τηλέφωνο πολύ καθαρό.
> 
> Αυτά.


Εμένα χθες που ενεργοποιήθηκε, μου φέρανε το Siemens CL-110.  ::  
Έχει αρκετές "επιλογές" στα μενού του, αλλά εξακολουθώ να έχω μπλέξει κάπως.  ::  
Για παράδειγμα, προσπαθόντας να λειτουργήσω μέσω internet το StrongDC, συνδέομαι με τα όποια DC hubs, αλλά αν δοκιμάσω να "κατεβάσω" την file list κάποιου user για παράδειγμα, λαβαίνω το μήνυμα "Your direct connect client has supplied an invalid IP address in a connection request (client sent 10.80.194.136, you have 77.49.159.139)".
Όπως καταλαβαίνετε η 10.80.194.136 είναι η ΙΡ του υπολογιστή μου.
Κάποια ιδέα ;  ::  
Κάτι μου ξεφεύγει.  ::  

Το άλλο "κουφό" είναι ότι με το modem σε λειτουργία δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει το τηλέφωνο, αφού έχει πάρα πολύ "φύσημα" λόγω του modem.
Δοκίμασα με *splitter μεταξύ τηλεφωνικής γραμμής-modem-τηλεφώνου*, τίποτα.
Δοκίμασα με *modem κατευθείαν στην γραμμή και το τηλέφωνο με φίλτρο*, πάλι τίποτα.
Δοκίμασα και *φίλτρο μεταξύ splitter και τηλεφώνου*, ξανά τίποτα.
Δεν κόβεται το φύσημα με τίποτα. Τελείως κουφό.  ::  
Μίλησα με Forthnet χθες και "το έδωσαν σαν βλάβη". Περιμένω λοιπόν.  ::

----------


## trendy

vmanolis βγάλε την ip που έχεις βάλει στο dc. Υποτίθεται ότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο χρησιμοποιεί αυτήν με την οποία είναι γνωστό.

----------


## JollyRoger

> H δεύτερη πρόταση είναι άκυρη


indeed  ::  το παρατήρησα μετά οτι απενεργοποιείται το static όταν δεν βρίσκει τι να το κάνει...  ::

----------


## KYROS

Όποιο PC butary πρώτο αυτό και συνδέετε μόνο στο ασύρματο δίκτυο.

Καμιά ιδέα για το μπορεί να φταίει ;

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

@KYROS,

Μπορεί το πρόβλημα να είναι ένα IP collision. Έχουν διαφορετικές IPs τα μηχανήματα;

Επίσης μου έχει τύχει μερικά μηχανήματα σε client mode να μην στέλνουν για association πάνω από μία MAC.

----------


## KYROS

Ναι έχουν διαφορετική ip
Εάν έχω πέσει στην δεύτερη περίπτωση την κάτσαμε, 
πάντως μου φαίνεται περίεργο αυτό.

Το AP είναι crypto WA 100

καμιά άλλη ιδέα ;

----------


## KYROS

Τελικά απενεργοποίησα την εντολή enable Mac clone στο AP και δούλεψαν και τά 2 PC μάλλον αυτό ήταν το πρόβλημα……

----------


## Acinonyx

Αυτό ήταν σίγουρα...

----------


## str1der

Moho, για να γυρίσεις στα ελληνικά στο xubuntu (αν τα έχεις περάσει) πατάς απλά ctrl+shift!!

----------


## Neuro

> Moho, για να γυρίσεις στα ελληνικά στο xubuntu (αν τα έχεις περάσει) πατάς απλά ctrl+shift!!


Καλά βρε, ξέθαψες το θέμα για να απαντήσεις σε μία ερώτηση που έγινε ένα μήνα πριν και 4 σελίδες μπροστά και χωρίς να δεις ότι έχει δοθεί απάντηση από τον trendy στην πρώτη σελίδα; Άσε που είμαστε και off-topic.  ::   ::   ::

----------

